

Path Dependence of Startups - dgr
http://coconutheadsets.com/2009/10/12/the-path-dependence-of-startups-part-2-sugarscape/

======
chasingsparks
The source cited, Benhockers book ([http://www.amazon.com/Origin-Wealth-
Evolution-Complexity-Eco...](http://www.amazon.com/Origin-Wealth-Evolution-
Complexity-Economics/dp/1422121038)), was a great introduction to "complexity
economics". However, if you are more interested in the actual work, head to
amazon and buy Growing Artificial Societies ([http://www.amazon.com/Growing-
Artificial-Societies-Science-A...](http://www.amazon.com/Growing-Artificial-
Societies-Science-Adaptive/dp/0262550253)) or head to Google Books
([http://books.google.com/books?id=8sXENe8QrmYC&dq=growing...](http://books.google.com/books?id=8sXENe8QrmYC&dq=growing+artificial+societies&printsec=frontcover&source=bn&hl=en&ei=JNLUSpi3NczulAfbxdicCQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=4&ved=0CBsQ6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=&f=false)).

------
wglb
I am sorry, but this is a serious stretch--comparing the results of this
simulation with a startup situation. I don't see a link to the original study,
but my question with simulations and AI results is to ask to see your
wastebasket--tell me also what did not work. It would be a little surprising
if twiddling with some of the parameters in this approach didn't markedly
change the result.

~~~
MarkPNeyer
I agree that it's a stretch, but the idea that wealth inequality is an
emergent property of economies makes sense to me, due to the simple fact that
money invested grows exponentially. If you make more than you need to survive,
and you invest the money you don't need to survive, that money grows
exponentially. You'll get wealthier and wealthier over time, while someone who
makes just enough to survive will never "break out" of that way of living.

~~~
ujjwalg
I agree with you but, what is your point?

------
JoelSutherland
_3\. Get as close to you can to a sugar mountain. Marc Andreesen has always
said that you will have the best chances if you are located at the geographic
center of your industry._

This article seems to have failed at its own metaphor. A startup sugar
mountain is not a geographic location, it is a growing market.

------
edw519
_...random choices have just as much to do with guiding our fate as our skills
and work ethic..._

I believe it.

Now I'll forget all about it and get back to work.

~~~
launic
"Overall, better agents fared better"

So no need to forget about it :), if our fate does not put us on the path to a
big sugar mountain, I am sure there are other smaller sugar hills that we can
find on our own :)

